# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Warglaive Of Azzinoth

## smeagol

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=32837
As Far As We Know Illidan Is Demon Hunter But Weapon Have Class Requirment: Warrior, Rogue >_>. Should Be Huntard Weapon 2 Dont U Think?

----------


## Remahlól

> [url]. Should Be Huntard Weapon 2 Dont U Think?


No, that's... omg...

----------


## aflacattack

> No, that's... omg...


i agree, hunters should not be able to use the warglaives, but he should drop a legendary weapon for every class, not just warriors and rogues!

----------


## hizoko

Hunters want every weapon, seriously **** off. you got ur pet and a ranged weapon thats all you need

----------


## HellraiserBob

Well, Demon Hunters have very little relation to hunters. For one, they do not use ranged weapons, and hunters are known primarily for their prowess at range, no? They are more like warriors or rogues - in the heat of the battle, up close. And secondarily, a lot of the hunters I know of drool after every single weapon in the game. I love Blizzard for smacking them up for one times sake.

----------


## kBlaster

You're joking right? Bob?

----------


## afiwarlord

LOL bob said 'Secondarily'

----------


## aidan444

im on kazzak and forte got this wep, no it shouldnt be a hunter even though im one myself and the link to this wep gets spammed in /2 ALL the time its so annoying lol

----------


## Delvar

The old warglaive of azzinoth was a GM item. And they looked slightly different. I think the new ones look better though, with the green and all. I definately want (being a warrior and all  :Wink: )

----------


## BlaBlubl

legendary items should designs for every class not only everytime for warrior and rogues same as thunderfury n/c blizzard

----------


## maarte2003

lol i got 2 warglaives of azinoth

----------


## Sahdrani

> lol i got 2 warglaives of azinoth


On private server.

Sahdrani

----------


## smeagol

*G00d 1 Sahdrani Haha*

----------


## hallerz

Illidan Dosent JUST drop the wargliaves he drops <THE BLACK BOW OF THE BETRAYER> for hunters!!! And btw the warglaives arent legendary they are artifact.

----------


## smeagol

They R *Legendary*.. R U Blind Of What? Artifact Have *RED* Name!

----------


## james07

hunters get everything

----------


## jovan30

Smeagol, an artifact has it in a slightly brownish colour, usually on stuff like wow.allakhazam.com it appears red but in-game it is brown.

Artifact
Legendary

----------


## Mr. Moose

Hunters want every damn wep in the game.;Last time an offhand weapon dropped(rogue!)and the hunter needed...it was clearly rogue and the hunter's response was "Man i dualwield..need this to farm.."

and i don't care about warrior,rogue only...because i got a warrior!

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

All I can say to hunters and Feral drewds is :FU2::fu::soapbox::cussing::gtfo2:
Especially Feral druids... SPENT 15 FEWCKING Sethekk runs for my assassination shoulders! They droped 6/15 FFS 

Druids  :Mad: 

Still pissed over that as you can see  :Big Grin: 

Shawo out

----------


## Bane.

...

This has a wonderful agility plus to it.

This should be for hunters too.

People who are like 'ZOMG WAAAAAAAAAA I WANT IT WAA HUNTERS GET EVERRTYYYTHINGG WAAAA" Really must grow up because you know the tank and rogues probly will get first anyways, cuz rouges need the dps first but then when they have it, hunters should get.

Your all noobs who say "**** hunters" well **** you cuz im fed up with being called a huntard when ive saved so many butts with my pet and taking the agro off healers, rouges, or anyone who is low on health.

Gg newbs.

----------


## deathofages

As a hunter, I can honestly say the warglaives are sub-par for our class.
The haste buff will never happen for us because any good hunter is never in melee range unless it's to wing clip and get back to range. Also, stat wise, they aren't quite as good as the Halberd of Desolation, which drops off the first boss in the Black Temple. 
Also, the demon hunter class has nothing to do with hunters as we know them in World of Warcraft. They lack pets, most of their attacks are melee, etc. The only reason they have "hunter" in their title is because, well, they hunt demons.

----------


## Japuteh

...its good the way it is now,hunters with warglaives doesnt make any sense at all :S

----------


## Remahlól

> ...its good the way it is now,hunters with warglaives doesnt make any sense at all :S


And bumping a 3 weeks old thread doesn't make any sense too.

----------


## BrantX

> Illidan Dosent JUST drop the wargliaves he drops <THE BLACK BOW OF THE BETRAYER> for hunters!!! And btw the warglaives arent legendary they are artifact.


Well ur banned but who cares XD

Rogues can Get the black bow of the betrayer two i have one right now <im rogue> and the warglaives =) 

<3 rogues :devildance: :devildance: :devildance: :devildance: :devildance: :devildance: :devildance:

----------


## velocity

Pwned hallerz

----------


## Cun

As a hunter, I think this should be possible to use for hunters aswell - But ALL hunters would be asked to pass this for a rogue/warrior anyway, and I would pass it for one anyway. We can get the polearm from BT anyway which is awesome.

----------


## Daxza

> As a hunter, I think this should be possible to use for hunters aswell - But ALL hunters would be asked to pass this for a rogue/warrior anyway, and I would pass it for one anyway. We can get the polearm from BT anyway which is awesome.


Clearly hunter wep.

----------


## chris51683

All these arguments pretty much make a case for why loot should be officer-distributed rather than DKP bid.

----------


## XxSanchenxX

Yea it should be it would go right along with hunters

----------


## pitboi

well the problem being is that the warglaives arent all that good (cringes) especially with the new expansion coming they MAY become obsolete

P.S:remember "good" is a relative term...

----------


## Grezdo

Hunters are getting a legendary ranged weapon which only they will be able to use, so stfu huntards.

----------


## reveng_

It gives Haste Rating. On a Melee Proc. Stay away from my loot huntards.

----------


## Acespades

> Should Be Huntard Weapon 2 Dont U Think?


*starts humming Thats the wow that you play*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g"]YouTube - That's the World of Warcraft That You Play![/ame]

----------


## aflacattack

wow is this thread really still around, i've been gone for months and its still here... get some lives huntards! re-roll rogue if u want them so bad

----------


## bowser

Why don't you guys stfu and stop arguing over a game....Christ, I've never seen such an ample display of nerdery.

----------


## cavanboy18

ide gtfo of BT hunters if you really want a good weapon go grind naxx get cursed ashbringer and wait for the xpac to complete cleanse quest then u have a good weapon besides there areother epic 1 handers that are over 100 dps so stfu yes they look cool but there not for you and bitching about it just pisses people off  :Big Grin:

----------


## D3m0n1ca

This thread is the definition of fail. 

Hunters should not be able to use the warglaives because there are many other weapons that a hunter would benefit better from. 

This has been argued about over the WoW forums since the warglaives have been released. And Blizzard said, "We do not have any plans to alter the class requirements for these weapons."

----------


## thomas1994

Patch 2.4:

"The Warglaive Of Azzinoth blades will have +29 intellect and be fitted for hunters"

Source: Blizzard Entertainment

this is ****ed! the world is evil!!

----------


## D3m0n1ca

> Patch 2.4:
> 
> "The Warglaive Of Azzinoth blades will have +29 intellect and be fitted for hunters"
> 
> Source: Blizzard Entertainment
> 
> this is ****ed! the world is evil!!


Bah... Blizztards strike again!

----------


## Acespades

> Why don't you guys stfu and stop arguing over a game....Christ, I've never seen such an ample display of nerdery.



Only if you stop arguing over forums

----------

